# Enermax UC-9FATR2 Card Reader Pin Layout?



## smithaaron (May 22, 2005)

hi, ive just brought an Enermax UC-9FATR2 multifunction panel and ive got an Asus A8N-SLi Motherboard ive connected the panel up fine so far except for the card reader, as i dont know where to plug the 4 pins into, i know they go into the motherboards usb pin head but which pin goes to which pin ans my motherboard's pin layout is different to that of the multifunction panel.

cheers


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

look on the pins there should be markings in white indicating what is what. If not refer to a manual with color coating. The motherboard manual should also indicate where what cable goes.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The pins of the board may not have the exact same labeling as the wires for the reader. On my case they say D-SUB +, D-SUB -, GRD and something else. As long as you get the + and _ and GRD wires on the board right then the last should be obvious.

http://www.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket939/A8N-SLI/e2068_a8n-sli.pdf


----------

